# “We are targets….Be ready!”



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"We are targets&#8230;.Be ready!" One officer's eerie induction into the Survivors' Club*



*10-8: Life on the Line*
*- Sponsored by Blauer*

with Charles Remsberg

In the dream that repeatedly haunted Ofcr. Jennifer Moore's nights, the action was always the same: _She and her partner are driving down one of the mean streets of their high-crime beat in Phoenix when they spot a white car that looks "wrong." They pull it over, but before they can exit, occupants of the vehicle start shooting at them&#8230;._ 
Each time, Moore bolted awake before the shooting stopped, so she never knew how the attack ended. The dream recurred across several nights before it abruptly passed away with others long forgotten. 
Then, "four or five months later," as she recalls, came eerie echo of what she had imagined in her sleep-the Saturday night in her real life that left her with a permanent reminder of the sudden dangers of the street and earned her membership in a select law enforcement fraternity, the IACP/DuPont Kevlar Survivors' Club.

She was formally inducted during the chiefs' recent annual conference in San Diego. Later, in an exclusive interview with PoliceOne, she disclosed details of her brush with death that have not previously been revealed, including her prescient dreams. 
That fateful Saturday, last June 28, Jen Moore was just three weeks from completing her year's probation with Phoenix P.D. She'd come to policing as an Army intelligence veteran, and, at 5-foot-5, she'd hit the streets with 5%er enthusiasm. Her partner, Ofcr. Benjamin Ippel, had just finished his probationary stint. He was 27 years old, Moore 28. 
Ippel wasn't supposed to be working that night. He was taking two weeks off because of family obligations. But "something" he can't define "told" him to come in that Saturday for his regular 2000 to 0600 shift with Moore who, at the time, was the only female on their squad.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...cers-eerie-induction-into-the-Survivors-Club/


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Great story and one tough cop. Practice unholstering with each hand in case of strong hand injury. Stay safe.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Practice unholstering with each hand in case of strong hand injury. Stay safe


+1...also non dominant hand mag changes and shooting..you never know when that might save your life.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sadly....not enough LEO's wear their body armor ALL the time for various reasons. The number one reason being:comfort


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

"He f'n shot me! He f'n shot me! Kill him!" - I love her. Great article.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good read.

+1 on practicing with both hands.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> +1 on practicing with both hands.


We are talking about firearms ...sicko.


----------



## Lt1106 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that puts a thought into everyones head about training with both hands and wearing your body armor. Everytime we hear of a shooting where body armor safes one of our own, we should post it in our police department to get the guys and gals not wearing it to put them on. My department provides body armor for everyone, but still only half of us wear it. I don't know how to get my guys to wear it, even though they are measured and fitted by the vendor for their vests, so it's not like it's not tailored to fit.


----------

